# Jacobs Sheep in Arizona



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

So, after about a good-Solid 5 years of searching for someone in our state that is actually breeding PURE BRED and JSBA registerable Jacobs Sheep in Arizona with absolutely NO LUCK-- we decided that we would go ahead and drive 2k miles to go get our OWN sheep 

Thanks to the help of the JSBA, and several of their members we now have one of Arizona's FIRST flocks of pure bred registered Jacobs Sheep! We are in partnership with our friends who joined us on our trip to pick up a flock of their own as well, so now we can trade breedings for more genetic diversity.

We are so excited! And wanted to share pictures of our starter flock:

Meridian Layla (Two Horned Ewe)








Meridian Josephine 'Jo-Jo' (Four horned Ewe








Meridian Fuschia (Blue eyed Lilac Ewe)








Starthist Popin'Rocks (Four horned Ram)








'Poncho' the Wether


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't much like sheep but if I ever did cross that line I would go with Jacob. They are so cool looking and you got some nice ones there!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They look great!  congrats!


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Thank you! We love our little puff balls. They are incredibly soft, far more quiet than our goats, arent as mischeif prone as our goats, and very friendly.... If there had been a breeder here 5 years ago we probably wouldn't have our goats. Jacobs sheep don't crank out a gallon a day, but they do often manage 1/2 gallon-- pretty comparable to a mini dairy breed


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

More sheep!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

So the Jacobs are more of a dairy cow lamb? They remind me of wisconsin dairy cows!

Cool! We love lambs, but I don't think we are planning on milking any lambs, goats, or cows! This makes me feel lazy...:roll:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute my neighbor just got a male Jacobs sheep and a female but she's a different breed shes all black and should be pregnant by the ram! I might be getting the lamb!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

They are having a popcorn party! They love popcorn!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

odieclark said:


> They are having a popcorn party! They love popcorn!


THAT is the cutest thing EVER!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Jacob sheep treats*



billiejw89 said:


> THAT is the cutest thing EVER!


Thank you! It was pretty funny, actually, as they are so shy otherwise...but hold out the popcorn for them and they eat it from my hand! Now, they run to me, almost like our laying hens do!

One afternoon, I was alone with all the animals and a huge bag :fireworks: of popcorn....SO, I cranked up the stereo, and announced we were going to have a popcorn party in the barn! :fireworks: Well, fortunately the animals aren't tattle tales, and all the others were away for a bit...as, surely, it seemed a bit crazy! :fireworks:

The goats, sheep, beef cattle, ducks, and cats all loved the popcorn! The only one that does NOT like Popcorn is the llama! I thought that was odd, as the rest all liked it, but he totally turned his nose to it!onder:


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

UPDATE!--kind of.. just a bit late lol.

Sheared the sheep, now they are wool-less--silly ram, he felt so self-conscious he hid in the barn!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the horns! I bet they feel better.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

What did or do you do with the fleece? Sorry if you already said?!


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

The BEFORE pic of the girls fleece :shocked:








We sold the fleeces. Right now I am not set-up/don't have time to do what 'I want to do' with the fleece,.... But next year I am going to start felting-- hoping to do hats & scarfs with wet felting, stuffed animals with needle felting, and make braided rugs/saddle blankets with our wool. So--as soon as that happens, fleece will be more of a commodity from our farm, and people wanting a fleece (sold raw) will need to pre-order; depending on if I feel that I have enough of a supply to part with any. ....


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Hello Girls! Always looking for treats--shame-less.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all so pretty! If I ever get sheep I would definitely want Jacobs. 

How many sheep do you have total?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cute


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Fleece*



DawnStar said:


> The BEFORE pic of the girls fleece :shocked:
> View attachment 118273
> 
> 
> We sold the fleeces. Right now I am not set-up/don't have time to do what 'I want to do' with the fleece,.... But next year I am going to start felting-- hoping to do hats & scarfs with wet felting, stuffed animals with needle felting, and make braided rugs/saddle blankets with our wool. So--as soon as that happens, fleece will be more of a commodity from our farm, and people wanting a fleece (sold raw) will need to pre-order; depending on if I feel that I have enough of a supply to part with any. ....


Very awesome! Please update us somehow on how much fleece you get in the future! This is fascinating! From each one would you estimate five pounds of raw fleece per shearing?

I have no idea!


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Every animal is different. Our ram and wether produce the most fleece--appx 10lbs each with a 5.5-7 inch long staple. 
Our 'Flock Queen' Layla is a big girl, she produced about 9lbs
Jo-Jo and Fuchsia each produced 1lb-- Fuchsia is a petite sized ewe, the smallest in the flock. Jo-Jo is larger than her, but she had some nutritional issues (hopefully corrected), we hope than this next time around her fleece quality improves, and that we will get a higher fleece weight.

Parasite load (worms) and nutrition have a lot of influence in the amount of fleece you can get(and the quality)-- also each individuals genetics play a roll. Since Jacob Sheep are not an 'improved' fiber breed (like a Romney, Merino, etc.) their characteristics vary widely, and each animal will mature differently as well... e.g. Some animals are larger than others, some have longer wool, some have lots of crimp, some have very little crimp, etc. Jacob Sheep are like a box of chocolate


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Crimp and popcorn Jacobs*



DawnStar said:


> Every animal is different. Our ram and wether produce the most fleece--appx 10lbs each with a 5.5-7 inch long staple.
> Our 'Flock Queen' Layla is a big girl, she produced about 9lbs
> Jo-Jo and Fuchsia each produced 1lb-- Fuchsia is a petite sized ewe, the smallest in the flock. Jo-Jo is larger than her, but she had some nutritional issues (hopefully corrected), we hope than this next time around her fleece quality improves, and that we will get a higher fleece weight.
> 
> Parasite load (worms) and nutrition have a lot of influence in the amount of fleece you can get(and the quality)-- also each individuals genetics play a roll. Since Jacob Sheep are not an 'improved' fiber breed (like a Romney, Merino, etc.) their characteristics vary widely, and each animal will mature differently as well... e.g. Some animals are larger than others, some have longer wool, some have lots of crimp, some have very little crimp, etc. Jacob Sheep are like a box of chocolate


Love it! Box of chocolate !!! Gosh, so well said! I guess these sheep aren't practical or predictable in some ways! I am not sure how appropriate it is honestly for me to treat these Jacobs to popcorn but they love it! But, honestly when they hear me walking their way, before they can even see me they begin to yell?!!! Well, not yell! They are beautiful animals and we are seeing they are as you St, all different! We have butchered one and I am tanning his gorgeous hide! I must say, so far his meat is the most amazing of any lamb we have ever had!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh! They are absolutely lovely!
I am trying really hard to acquire a Jacob ewe. The owner is dealing with health issues and having to lower numbers. I also have an inquiry on a ram lamb from another individual. They aren't registered, but I will love them anyway. Maybe someday, I can ship in a lamb or two from you..... lol I suppose I need to start saving up again.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

DawnStar said:


> So, after about a good-Solid 5 years of searching for someone in our state that is actually breeding PURE BRED and JSBA registerable Jacobs Sheep in Arizona with absolutely NO LUCK-- we decided that we would go ahead and drive 2k miles to go get our OWN sheep
> 
> Thanks to the help of the JSBA, and several of their members we now have one of Arizona's FIRST flocks of pure bred registered Jacobs Sheep! We are in partnership with our friends who joined us on our trip to pick up a flock of their own as well, so now we can trade breedings for more genetic diversity.
> 
> ...


They are GORGEOUS! I've never seen sheep like that. Are they meat or hair sheep? Is the extreme dry heat that Arizona is famous for troublesome for them? You probably have an A/C'd barn for these beauties, don't you? Lol


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

OMG! They have 4 horns? Now I have to do some googling on these lovely creatures...... Oh, and I see on page 2, they are hair sheep. Wow, I would love them in person. They are really unique.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Not hair but wool! 

Gorgeous and sweet!

Curious if you know how heavy 
Yours are Dawnstar?

We had a few for companion animals,.. long story. But they do have awesome wool!

However, we did have to butcher one and send it to freezer camp, and find this breed of lamb meat to be the most amazing of all!!! Fabulous beyond belief!!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Some only have two horns, but some four or six!

Ours like to bash horns! A bit like goats, but not exactly!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I didn't know sheep had horns.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

We
would like to welcome the *NEWEST* addition to the AZ Flock-- a new Flock Sire/Ram!
"Bid-a-Wee Jerome!"
All the way from Oregon!


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

odieclark said:


> Not hair but wool!
> 
> Gorgeous and sweet!
> 
> ...


My fat ewe-- Layla-- weighs about 100-110lbs, Fuchsia is the smallest at around 85(lbs)-- 'pops' the ram is a bit taller/heavier--haven't weighed him yet (he is still maturing),but I do know he had no issues dragging my husband (who weighs about 250) across the pen because he didn't want to get dewormed lol!


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Madgoat said:


> They are GORGEOUS! I've never seen sheep like that. Are they meat or hair sheep? Is the extreme dry heat that Arizona is famous for troublesome for them? You probably have an A/C'd barn for these beauties, don't you? Lol


Jacobs are a primitive breed-- used for their wool, and they do make a nice family sized carcass (we don't like food going to waste, or having to figure out how to fit 200lbs of meat into an average freezer!)--so if you like using what you make/butcher within 6mos to a year, they are perfect!

They are extremely hardy-- this breed originated in Israel/Northern Syria--and handle heat and cold without issues. No A/C needed  Unlike some other breeds that are very delicate (East Friesians for example) Jacobs are troopers! Hands down the best dual purpose 'homestead' breed IMO-- maybe a little bias


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

tried to post a video of the sheep mowing our 'lawn' but not working.. should be able to watch it on our facebook though...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1491461550946266


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He looks great!


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

So All the ewes look to be bred... now for the not-so exciting 'waiting game'.......
Layla and Jo-Jo were both bred to Pops, Jerome got to go on a date with Fuchsia 

Meridian Layla (2 horn ewe)








Meridian Josephine (Jo-Jo 4 horned ewe):








Starthist Pop'nRocks (Pops):








Meridian Fuchsia (2 horned Lilac ewe w/ Blue Eyes):








And Fuchsia's Date-- Bid-A-Wee Jerome (4 horned Ram):


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They all look very nice! Do you know the date they were bred?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those horns are awesome!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

DawnStar said:


> So All the ewes look to be bred... now for the not-so exciting 'waiting game'.......
> Layla and Jo-Jo were both bred to Pops, Jerome got to go on a date with Fuchsia
> 
> Meridian Layla (2 horn ewe)
> ...


Do you do preg tests?

Marking harness?

Have any of these lanced before?


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Dates are marked-- I was present on all the breedings .. kinda nice when you have a small flock and know their cycles. No harness necessary--- will probably have to institute one in the future as the flock grows. Last year Jo-Jo and Layla both lambed with singletons... so fingers crossed for twins this year  

I will be using BioPryn on Fuchsia to make sure she took--last year she was under weightand reabsorbed the fetus (the larger ewes didn't let her get as much food as she needed). So, after being fed-up through the summer, she regained weight and her growth caught up to the rest of the flock. That, and now she's not going to have to compete with 5 other ewes... we had our sheep boarded at our friends last year, this year they are on our property were we can keep a close eye on them, and move animals around/supplement if needed.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, Dawnthat is so awesome! Oh my, to see each of them get bred! Very cool! Hopefully the feeding up that you did is like flushing, which from what I understand can produce twins!

So counting down and will watch for a report! About five months......


----------

